# Couldn't get Moca POE filter installed



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

I had the cable guy at my house because the new cable modem Cablevision sent me only worked for a couple hours and then just stopped working. I also had a Moca POE filter handy which was ordered from tivo.com. The cable guy was more than happy to install it for me and said he would test it out first too with his equipment. He thought it was just a voltage filter even though I mentioned I wanted it to setup a moca network. Anyways he said well the filter is working in that it is blocking out everything. He installed it outside just before the cable from the pole hit a 3-way splitter into the house. At the end I found out he did not know what a moca network was. I don't need a moca network yet as I only have 1 tivo in the house so far, but it would've been nice to have had the POE filter set up for when I finally get a mini or another tivo for the 2nd tv (no Ethernet connection in the bedroom). Was the placement of the filter wrong?  I have no clue where the 3 lines from the splitter end up in the house. It looks like 1 goes up into the attic and the other 2 towards bottom of house, but don't see those 2 lines come in. I have no basement. 

Bummed that I couldn't get the Moca POE installed. I'm hesitant to touch anything as I finally have everything connected with the new cable modem & smart router. I do want to go moca in the near future. Will the signal really bleed out without the filter? The cable guy said since things went digital he would think it would be hard for it to go outside of my home. But then again he didn't know what a moca network was.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

The cable in my living room where the roamio plus is at is probably on a different cable line than in the bedroom where I would put a mini. If I put a POE filter in the living room, would the bedroom cable not get on the moca network?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

The guy is obviously clueless about Moca networking. Take a minute to troubleshoot in yourself. Should be super easy to test it inside your house.... Like on the wire going into a cable box or tivo as a test... If you install it, and everything is fine, then it was just the installer being silly. If you install it and nothing works, you have a dud and you should contact tivo about getting another one.

Putting the filter on does several things: 
-blocks other peoples Moca from coming in, possibly causing problems/dirtying up your signaling
-prevents your Moca signal from leaving your house - protect privacy, piracy
- I've seen it stated that the filter effectively works to strengthen the Moca signal as it will have to travel over less wire and that the signal bounces back off the filter or some such.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

rucheridee said:


> The cable in my living room where the roamio plus is at is probably on a different cable line than in the bedroom where I would put a mini. If I put a POE filter in the living room, would the bedroom cable not get on the moca network?


Yeah, it's generally installed at the "point of entry" hence the name. Some people with differing splitting/ wiring arrangements might place them more downstream. Occasionally cable modems don't like the Moca signal so either an extra filter is needed or an alternate wiring strategy. Like you are saying... If you place it incorrectly, like "between" the boxes on the wire you won't be able to create a Moca network between them as you will be blocking it


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

My setup is similar. The POE filter needs to be installed before the splitter, which should be outside your house inside a cable box or something similar. There is a directional arrow on the filter. Make sure you install it in the correct position. Fairly easy to do it yourself.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try it just before the tivo box to first test if I still get a signal or not.

Will also check direction.

I don't have a cable box/cabinet outside the house. Cables just hang bare zip-tied.


----------



## rucheridee (Dec 22, 2010)

Update. I tried the test and put the filter before the tivo & the signal was not blocked. We still had live TV. So I'm still having trouble with our cable modem going out at night so they sent a tech out again. This time I told the tech I tested the filter just before he came & told him it worked. He too said he'd be happy to install it for me & wanted to install it right away. I asked if we could do it at the very end bc I need the cable modem issue addressed first. Again they found no issue so this time replaced the 3-way splitter into the house. After all tested out fine, he installed the POE filter & still Good-to-Go! Yay! 

So I got the moca network created thru the roamio plus & internet n TV/tivo working just fine 

Unfortunately I can't test if it really works as I don't have another moca device yet, but ready for one! Besides getting a mini, is there any other inexpensive way to test connection from another room?


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

only way to test the rest of the house for Moca is with a Moca device ( Tivo Mini ) or a Moca adapter connected and an ethernet wired device that needs the internet. i.e.: laptop with wireless disabled, plugged into ethernet jack on the Moca adapter.

it took me awhile to get my Moca working correctly. fiddled with it for some time until i finally got all my devices working properly. (cable splitters solved my issues due to Cable Co tuning adapters needed for Tivo)

i have my Tivo Roamio Pro with Tivo Mini's connected via Moca. i have a couple of other devices on the Moca via Moca adapters.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

rucheridee said:


> Unfortunately I can't test if it really works as I don't have another moca device yet, but ready for one! Besides getting a mini, is there any other inexpensive way to test connection from another room?


You'd need at least two MoCA devices one way or another. General advice is to get the MoCA network up and running and then worry about the POE filter in case its placement causes problems with the MoCA network.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

I am a Cablevision customer, and I installed a POE filter "before" the initial split at my home (outside the house). 

All works fine.


----------



## shrike4242 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lrscpa said:


> I am a Cablevision customer, and I installed a POE filter "before" the initial split at my home (outside the house).
> 
> All works fine.


Same here with my Charter install. The POE filter is between the feed from the outside and inline with the input on my 8-way powered amplifier.


----------

